# blade for rival grind-o-matic



## yount (Aug 18, 2009)

I have a old grinder here that my dad gave me we used to use it alot when i was a kid but somehow the blade got lost does anyone know where to get them it is a rival grind-o-matic 2100 thanks


----------



## beer-b-q (Aug 18, 2009)

Do you have a picture of the grinder, I may have one...


----------



## yount (Aug 18, 2009)

http://kitchen.manualsonline.com/mim...a7277974.pjpeg here is a pic of the manual i can post a pic of the actual grinder itself if this wont work have to go get it thanks


----------



## beer-b-q (Aug 18, 2009)

Are you needing the grinding plate or the cutter blade?  If you have a grinder plate give me the measurement of it or the diameter of the opening it fits in...


----------



## yount (Aug 18, 2009)

i need the cutting blade the measurement is 2 1/16  in side the housing


----------



## beer-b-q (Aug 18, 2009)

One more question, does it have a 7/16" or 1/2" square hole?


----------



## yount (Aug 18, 2009)

ok the square on the end of worm where the cutting blade would go is closer to 5/16


----------



## beer-b-q (Aug 18, 2009)

Let me do some digging and see what I can find in my junk parts drawer.  I have been collecting meat grinders for years and never through away a part I may need.


----------



## yount (Aug 18, 2009)

thank you very much your help is much appreciated


----------



## beer-b-q (Aug 19, 2009)

I don't have any that small, however I did a little research and I believe that one from an Oster unit is the same...  I have a working Oster and I checked the blade and plates, they measure the same.

I found this on ebay you might check it out...
http://cgi.ebay.com/Oster-Kitchen-Ce...d=p3286.c0.m14

http://cgi.ebay.com/OSTER-KITCHEN-CE...d=p3286.c0.m14

http://shop.ebay.com/?_from=R40&_trk...All-Categories

Let me know if you need more help...


----------



## yount (Aug 19, 2009)

Thank you very much for your help.It is greatly appreciated.I will order the oster blade and let you know if it works thanks again.


----------



## beer-b-q (Aug 19, 2009)

Glad to have been of some help...  Good luck.


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 19, 2009)

Here is a link that have always found the parts I have needed for small appliances
www.TheGourmetDepotCo.com
This one used to be culinary parts warehouse 
Good luck


----------



## yount (Feb 18, 2010)

I know this is a old post but figured id report back the blade did work will be grinding some pork up for some kielbasa this weekend


----------



## beer-b-q (Feb 18, 2010)

Was it the one for the Oster or a different one?


----------



## yount (Feb 18, 2010)

yeah the oster the one that you linked me too thanks again


----------



## mamaroof (Jan 2, 2012)

Just found a Grind O Mat at a thrift store.

It is missing the ring collar that holds the grinding blades in.

Any idea where I might be able to find one?

Thanks!


----------

